# Adventskalender bei Chip



## Wincenty (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich war eben mal was bei Chip am Saugen und da ist mir ein Banner mit dem Adventskalender aufgefallen, mal drauf geklickt und siehe da:

Man kann jeden Tag einen Gratis-Download bekommen einer Vollversion.

Hier gehts zum Adventskalender!

Es sind 24 Türchen und somit 24 verschiedene(?) Softwaredownloads möglich.
Ob Downloads vom Vortag möglich sind glaub ich nicht, da es letztes Jahr so war.


----------



## riedochs (1. Dezember 2010)

Tja, ich war schneller: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/riedochs/921-weihnachtsgewinnspiele-linksammlung.html


----------



## Wincenty (1. Dezember 2010)

Nur ich guck nie im Blog von daher muss jetzt ein Mod entscheiden welcher Thread offen bleibt


----------



## riedochs (1. Dezember 2010)

Mir ist das egal.


----------



## butter_milch (1. Dezember 2010)

Gibts das nicht immer für Lau? Oder ist es temporär kostenlos? @Alcohol 120%


----------



## Wincenty (1. Dezember 2010)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Gibts das nicht immer für Lau? Oder ist es temporär kostenlos? @Alcohol 120%



Ich glaub auf dieser Seite sollte deine Frage beantwortet werden


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Dezember 2010)

Was ist den mit Notebooksbilliger.de, die hatten doch auch immer ein Gewinnspiel!?
Dieses Jahr nicht  ?


----------



## riedochs (1. Dezember 2010)

Scheint nicht so.


----------



## poiu (1. Dezember 2010)

denn Adventskalender gib es ja immer bei CHip, ist aber 99% Schrott,
ALC 120% läuft ja unter Se7en nicht.

letztes jahr gab es aber Everest Ultimate


----------



## Wincenty (1. Dezember 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> denn Adventskalender gib es ja immer bei CHip, ist aber 99% Schrott,
> ALC 120% läuft ja unter Se7en nicht.
> 
> letztes jahr gab es aber Everest Ultimate



Everest Ultimate hab ich von PCGH nur muss ich mir immer die Version von der DVD nehmen, der Key ist nicht mit den neuen Versionen kompatibel

Ich hoffe dass sie wie du sagst Everest dabei sein wird


----------



## butter_milch (1. Dezember 2010)

Wincenty schrieb:


> Ich glaub auf dieser Seite sollte deine Frage beantwortet werden



Leider nicht ^^

Wo ist mein persönlicher Key? Wird wohl kaum eine Version ohne Kopierschutz sein :>


----------



## poiu (1. Dezember 2010)

everest war ja 2009 dabei, war auch eine ältere Version. dieses jahr keine Ahnung


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. Dezember 2010)

Sehr tolle Gehste von Chip....


----------



## Fettmull (1. Dezember 2010)

wieder unnütze Software, die außerdem total veraltet ist.
naja, wers braucht


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. Dezember 2010)

Fettmull schrieb:


> wieder unnütze Software, die außerdem total veraltet ist.
> naja, wers braucht



Wie undankbar kann man nur sein...da gibt es mal was umsonst und dann passts wieder jemanden nicht...deine Aussage ist ne Frechheit wie ich finde!


----------



## GaAm3r (1. Dezember 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Wie undankbar kann man nur sein...da gibt es mal was umsonst und dann passts wieder jemanden nicht...deine Aussage ist ne Frechheit wie ich finde!


Bin ganz deiner Meinung.
Wenn einem 40 € geschenkt werden ?


----------



## Necthor (2. Dezember 2010)

Hier ist noch ein Adventskanlender: 

Adventskalender 2010: Gewinnen Sie attraktive Technik-Preise - COMPUTER BILD

Beim Chipkalender muss ich mich bei irgendwelchen Herstellern anmelden.

Bei ComputerBild braucht man seine Adresse nur einmal angeben und es wird bestimmt automatisch an alle Teilnehmenden Firmen verteilt.

So oder so kann man Adressen sammeln um sie mit Spam vollzumüllen! 

Hab mir mal eine Wegwerfmailadresse zugelegt um bei CB mitzumachen.


----------



## poiu (2. Dezember 2010)

hier gibt es auch noch was für lau

Microsoft Press Shop


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. Dezember 2010)

Cool danke für die Links!


----------



## Floletni (3. Dezember 2010)

Neal schrieb:


> Bei ComputerBild braucht man seine Adresse nur einmal angeben und es wird bestimmt automatisch an alle Teilnehmenden Firmen verteilt.



Natürlich. Ansonsten könnte man kein High-End Notebook verlosen. High End bei denen bedeutet 400-500 Euro NB.
Im Gmaing PC ist noch nen alter Phenom I. So kann man auch Restbestände absetzen


----------



## byte1981 (3. Dezember 2010)

....und jetzt hier klicken......herzlichen glückwunsch ihr Rechner ist jetzt sicher..


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (3. Dezember 2010)

iss doch eh jedes jahr der gleiche schei... bei dem adventskalender.....downloaden registrieren, danach noch irgendwas abonieren...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Dezember 2010)

Ist doch eine schöne Aktion von denen, man muss ja nicht alles herunterladen und eine Vorgängerversion reicht für viele auch aus. Manche sind wohl erst zufrieden wenn die Software täglich einen Wert von 100Taler aufwärts hat


----------



## poiu (3. Dezember 2010)

na ja bei chip/PCWelt.. war eigentlich jedes Jahr was brauchbares dabei, Ebooks, die ein oder andere VV.


----------



## fuddles (3. Dezember 2010)

Noch Bock auf mehr Adventskalendar?



> * Cyberport Adventskalender (Gutscheincode XMAS10 nicht vergessen)
> * CHIP Download Adventskalender
> * PC Praxis – jeden Tag 1 Vollversion gratis
> * iPhone appsforsale.de Adventskalender – reduzierte Apps
> ...


Quelle: Am richtigen Ende sparen » Seite 2 » Schnäppchenfuchs.com


----------



## poiu (6. Dezember 2010)

be quiet :

Nikolausfeier bei be quiet! im Headquater

und hier der Kalender

http://www.be-quiet.net/advent/


----------



## Zulakis (12. Dezember 2010)

heute gibt es wieder everest ultimate, allerdings nur die version 4.6 -.-


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Dezember 2010)

Jo, ziemlich geil, vor allem da Everest nicht mehr geupdatet wird 

Das ganze läuft jetzt unter dem Namen AIDA neu weiter....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Dezember 2010)

Dieses Jahr ist wirklich viel mit Zwangsregistrierung drin bzw sogar Installation. Nö wirklich was neues ist bisher nicht dabei und Everest 4.6 hat ja schon im letzten Kalender gesteckt. Mal schauen was noch so kommt


----------



## amdintel (18. Dezember 2010)

da ist nur Schrott drin u.a. Free Programme die als Voll Versionen ausgegeben werden und 0815 Voll Versionen mit Zwangs Regestierung 
u.a. auch "Produkt Code Regestierung geht nicht " ?
wo man dann anschließend täglich mit Werbe Spam belästigt wird , das sind diese Programme und Tools einfach nicht wert
also da gibt es vergleichbare wesentlich bessere Free Ware ohne 
diesen ganzen mist wo anderes .
ich  kucke da nun nicht mehr rein.


----------



## poiu (18. Dezember 2010)

das mit der Registrierung ist doch kein Prob  wozu gibt es wegwerf emails

wurde ja schon gesagt das einiges schrott ist, aber man muss sich nicht für alles registrieren zB die MS ebooks.

Ich hab schon letztes Jahr eins gezogen und nur zu Weihnachten eine email bekommen das es die aktion auch dieses Jahr gibt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2010)

Das mit dem Spam kann ich auch nicht bestätigen, auch mit der Registrierung kann man leben wenn man will. Ich finde es nur nervig das viel von den Klamotten zuerst installiert werden muss


----------



## amdintel (18. Dezember 2010)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das mit dem Spam kann ich auch nicht bestätigen, auch mit der Registrierung kann man leben wenn man will. Ich finde es nur nervig das viel von den Klamotten zuerst installiert werden muss



ich hatte auf Chip.de  letzte Woche ein Programme Namens 
"Vollversion: 3D-Eisenbahnplaner" aus dem Advenskalander 2010  runter gelagen was als Voll Version deklariert war, 
die Frei Schaltung ging nur durch eine Pflichtregistrierung  von der Hersteller Seite, seit dem Tag werde ich täglich von dieser  Firma  pixxsel@ Franzis Verlag GmbH mit Werbe Spam belästigt   pro Tag 3  bis 4 Emails , das ist nach dem Gesetz eine Belästigung 
und eine Strafbare Handlung auch wenn man Zugestimmt hatte was bei der
Regesterung nicht anders geht, darf man nicht täglich mit 3 bis 4 Werbe Mail zu gemüllt werden.Das Programm selber 3D-Eisenbahnplaner ist absoluter schortt , es geht bei der Chip Aktion offenbar nur darum an die Daten und Emails der User zu kommen`?


hier der Auszug des Werbe Spams:
Die HTML-Ausgabe wird aus Sicherheitsgründen unterdrückt!    HTML-Text darstellen Hier gelangen Sie zur Onlineversion dieses Newsletters:
http://pixxsel.franzis.de/go/xxxxx
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Satte Rabatte und Auslieferung noch rechtzeitig zum Fest!

pixxsel • Digitale Fotografie und Know-how von Franzis • Software •
Fachbücher • Redaktion
http://pixxsel.franzis.de/go/11/CZ9F1NK-1UVVCAB-1UN3O33-103PTWQ.html

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Sehr geehrter Herr cccc, 
"kurz vor knapp" haben wir hier nochmals attraktive Geschenke für
alle Liebhaber der Fotografie – zum Verschenken oder Selberschenken.

Zum Weihnachtsfest gibt es auf die beliebten Fachbücher aus dem
Hause FRANZIS nochmals satte Rabatte.
Und bei Bestellung bis zum 19.12.2010 liefern wir garantiert noch
rechtzeitig zum Fest aus.

Jetzt heißt es schnell sein, wenn Sie nicht nur von den tollen
Angeboten profitieren wollen, sondern alles auch noch rechtzeitig
zum Fest ankommen soll! Nur solange der Vorrat reicht
------

ich betone dabei das meine Email nicht verbreitert ist und keiner diese hat 
und ich nie vorher Werbe Spam bekommen habe.

meine Emal Adresse kann ich also löschen wegen diesem mist auf ein mal .


----------

